# Rimmed Soaps.



## Punkin2x74 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Ladies and Gents.  I searched and didn't see it. Mods if there is already a post please move it.  

Here is a tutorial on Rimmed Soaps.  I wish one day I'll have the skills to do these.  They are so pretty!!!

http://www.alaiynab.blogspot.com/2015/10/rimmed-soap-tutorial.html?m=1#more


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been drooling over those soaps in my Facebook feed.  Thank you for sharing the link.

Faith-thank you for sharing the tutorial.  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you, I was wondering how that was done. My MIL would love a pretty rimmed soap.


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 15, 2015)

What a great tutorial!
<eyeballs her stash of home-made M&P>


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for that link. I was planning on making a slicer at some point when I have time, but I'll definitely try this first, because the results look really good!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow! Those look awesome! Thanks for sharing!


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2015)

I saw those on my Facebook feed too. Beautiful. Too much work for me.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 15, 2015)

My daughter does pretty rimmed soaps with her m&p


----------



## ngian (Oct 15, 2015)

Well Faith made a trend with this tutorial. I am taking part in a competition at a Greek fb page and I have one month to show my rimmed soap. 

So far I have done all the math based on a pringles box and created a mold made of cardboard that will fit the rim and this weekend I'll try to make the soap rim.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow! The finished soaps look like they would be so much more complicated to make. But I think I could do that!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 16, 2015)

Finally a readable tutorial for this...  yay! And TY!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 16, 2015)

Excellent. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2015)

Punkin2x74 said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents.  I searched and didn't see it. Mods if there is already a post please move it.
> 
> Here is a tutorial on Rimmed Soaps.  I wish one day I'll have the skills to do these.  They are so pretty!!!
> 
> http://www.alaiynab.blogspot.com/2015/10/rimmed-soap-tutorial.html?m=1#more



Did you get permission from the blogger to post this on SMF ?


----------



## ngian (Oct 17, 2015)

A public post from a blog needs a permission to just forward it to a forum? 

If that is true, then every single post at the "Browsing soap pics" should have permission also from their source...


----------



## Punkin2x74 (Oct 17, 2015)

It's a tutorial posted on a public domain that is open for viewing and shares.  And I didn't claim to create or produce this blog so by DMCA its okay to post.


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 18, 2015)

I posted the tutorial on my blog to share how I do this technique (there is more than one way too) - since it is a public blog, I have no problem with it being posted here. So, no worries.


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 18, 2015)

I love this concept but I do have a question as to the "inside manipulation" of the rim component of the soap to achieve a nice sealed rim. Is this achieved with fingers or something like a tongue depressor is where my mind is going...


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 18, 2015)

FGOriold said:


> I posted the tutorial on my blog to share how I do this technique (there is more than one way too) - since it is a public blog, I have no problem with it being posted here. So, no worries.



Thanks for the tutorial! It's a technique that's on my bucket list. Your written instructions give me some hope I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Punkin2x74 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you for being so kind to take the time and create this tutorial Faith.  You have got some mad skills!  I hope I can create one of these one day.  I'm 9mo. Old so I need a little more time and experience. Again thanks for your efforts!


----------



## ngian (Oct 18, 2015)

Faith it's you that many soap-makers around the world are trying to make this kind of soap. 

A very nice idea and a good tutorial you wrote gave inspiration and a motivation to soap even more. 

If can I get little general information so as for me to also achieve this kind of soap I would be greatfull. 

Can you advice us about how many soft oils should be used for the rim (sat | unsat ratio) and how much water (middle or full) does it make the soap elastic in order not to crack while winding it around the cylinder? 

Thank you in advance, Nikos


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 19, 2015)

Just beautiful, Faith! Thank you so much for sharing your technique.


----------



## lbp1961 (Oct 20, 2015)

ngian said:


> Well Faith made a trend with this tutorial. I am taking part in a competition at a Greek fb page and I have one month to show my rimmed soap.
> 
> So far I have done all the math based on a pringles box and created a mold made of cardboard that will fit the rim and this weekend I'll try to make the soap rim.



I hope that you post a video of the making of, please.


----------



## ngian (Oct 21, 2015)

Well I'm not that good on filming myself while soaping, but I can write some tips for the procedure once I'll make a rim without cracking it! :smile: If you do melt and pour soap then it's more easier to make... but with CP it's just plain headache!


----------



## lbp1961 (Oct 26, 2015)

ngian said:


> Well I'm not that good on filming myself while soaping, but I can write some tips for the procedure once I'll make a rim without cracking it! :smile: If you do melt and pour soap then it's more easier to make... but with CP it's just plain headache!



thank you so much, that would be very kind. I am planning to try this soap this week. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mymy (Oct 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried this? Will the rim tear apart with the inner during shower?


----------



## Hai_Uyen (Oct 30, 2015)

Great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 30, 2015)

Ngian any information I'm sure will be greatly appreciated by a lot of us!!


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 1, 2015)

This is awesome! They're beautiful


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow this is very creative


----------



## Soaps_and_more (Sep 14, 2016)

*My rimmed soaps*

Rimmed soaps are the reason why I started soap making. I adore them.
So far I have made three and the results were mixed, but with soap you get better the more you learn.

If I may share my "knowledge":
for the rim:
make a basic soap, no fragrance, no additives (other than color), castor oil is a must, it makes it more bendable.

In my first soap I made this recipe
30% coco
20% canola
20% olive
20% sunflower
10% castor

you pour a thin layer and then you need to get it to gel. I put mine in the oven, 50° C for 30 mins. You need to watch it. Do not overheat and dont leave it too long.
Then you have to wait for it to cool.

Then you need to cut it. The aim (for me) is to be at 4 mm. Tricky, very tricky. I have a wire which has a cork on each side and you try to slice the thin layer off.
That is the hardest part.

Cut it into the size you need. For that you roll it on the outside of the can for the first cut and then some more cutting to get to the size you need.
Then you put it inside the roll, I usually take a pringles can. You softly press it. Again a thin line between putting too much pressure and breaking it.

Once you have done this, you're as good as finished.

Make a batter for the inside, what ever pleases you, add fragrance.
Close the roll or pringles can on the bottom and pour the batter into the inside.

I think some gel it here again, but I've never done this, I think its not necessary.
Take out and enjoy!

Here is a picture of my first one





and here my so far favourite one, it had a wonderful fragrance: water lilly. The soap itself was very bubbly and I loved everything about it.
I also tried to do it with a square form, didnt have enough rim left over. And on one I experimented with gold mica oil droppings, but must say I dont really like that (it bleeds endlessly)


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 14, 2016)

Gorgeous soaps. I have played with 3 sided with some success, but not what I would call great. My customers just do not buy round soap :-(


----------



## crispysoap (Sep 15, 2016)

They look great


----------



## TBandCW (Sep 18, 2016)

On my list to try once things slow down.  I'd make it in a rectangle shape like my regular soap.  I love the way the round soaps are, but in my tiny hands I'd never be able to hold it!


----------

